# florentin, taquiner le tapis, affreux jojo



## amerloque

all these in Paris Match this week regarding the death of a flamboyant banker who was not from Florence. What is the subtext here?


----------



## Jabote

Pretty hard to say without whole sentences amerloque, could you give the whole context ?


----------



## amerloque

he was described as "un florentin"
he had the habit of "taquiner le tapis" - i think it related to evenings out, or dinner parties
and he had a side that was "affreux jojo"

I think it all has to be about what kind of a person he was socially, but I was reading this in a doctor's office so I don't have the full context to quote you.


----------



## Jabote

As to the "florentin", the adjective refers to the political scheming that was going on in the city of Florence in the old times (not that I would believe it has changed much since then... no more than anywhere else in the world !)

Taquiner le tapis: I believe this has more to do with gambling (roulette for instance) in reference to the covering of the gambling tables - Taquiner le tapis means to gamble some

Affreux jojo: I would offer "nasty piece of work"

Hope this helps.


----------



## fetchezlavache

my guesses :

un florentin : someone handsomish, in a classic way. _2. P. anal. (Celui, celle) qui présente des caractéristiques propres à ces personnes, en particulier à ces artistes. Quant aux traits, elle est assez florentine, c'est-à-dire le visage taillé à grands coups, mais « de maître » (GIONO, Chron., Noé, 1947, p. 133) :

1. Qu'est M. Gros? est-ce un classique, un romantique, un Florentin comme celui-ci, un raphaélien comme celui-là, un Vénitien comme tel autre? Qu'est son tableau?_


taquiner le tapis : could it be gambling ? or playing pool ? heheheh. i think it's more to do with going to casinos. but i'm not sure at all. especially if you're talking about that french banker found murdered in geneva recently, they said here over the news that he had almost no social life. i can't for the life of me remember his name at the mo.

affreux jojo leaves me stumped to translate in english.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

taquiner : do a bit of ... / dabble in ... 

taquiner le goujon : do a bit of fishing
taquiner la muse : dabble in poetry

le tapis : the baize or cloth of a gaming table


----------



## amerloque

fetchez: that's the one, edouard stern (acc. to paris match, had a dubious russian GF and was found dead and dressed in latex, so one suspects a *bit* of a social life ;-)


----------



## Jabote

If this is the guy your text refers to, as far as florentin goes, I would definitely go with the idea of the scheming.... with all the respect that you know I have for you fetchez I definitely don't think that it has anything to do with the beauty of his face...


----------



## amerloque

mmm. going to have to go back and buy the magazine now. whatever the case, I really like the word. He is the guy, but it was written Paris-Match style, which is very "pee-pole"


----------



## fetchezlavache

oh dear. latex ? i guess i read too much of 'le canard enchaîné' and not enough of 'paris match'.

ok jabote, quite frankly, your explanation suits me much more than mine


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> oh dear. latex ? i guess i read too much of 'le canard enchaîné' and not enough of 'paris match'.


 
Must have looked like a giant condom....



> ok jabote, quite frankly, your explanation suits me much more than mine


 
Thanks. I do think it's the correct interpretation...


----------



## Gil

Merci.  Grâce à vous, j'ai découvert le "baiser florentin".  Je saurais désormais quoi répondre aux ados.


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> Merci. Grâce à vous, j'ai découvert le "baiser florentin". Je saurais désormais quoi répondre aux ados.


 
Pis c'est quoi, alors, le baiser florentin ???


----------



## Gil

Jabote said:
			
		

> Pis c'est quoi, alors, le baiser florentin ???



La même chose...


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> La même chose...


 
... que quoi ???


----------



## Gil

Gil said:
			
		

> La même chose...


qu'en France.


----------



## RobInAustin

amerloque said:
			
		

> mmm. going to have to go back and buy the magazine now. whatever the case, I really like the word. He is the guy, but it was written Paris-Match style, which is very "pee-pole"



amerloque: did you REALLY mean to say "pee-pole"?! I think you meant "pea-puhl" like People magazine? To me "pee-pole" would be the dog's fire-hydrandt!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Jabote

Gil said:
			
		

> qu'en France.


 
Ça ne m'en dit pas plus, je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme-là.... Chus-tu épaisse, hein !


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> amerloque: did you REALLY mean to say "pee-pole"?! I think you meant "pea-puhl" like People magazine? To me "pee-pole" would be the dog's fire-hydrandt!
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


 
lol rrroffflllll you're too much rob !


----------



## fetchezlavache

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ça ne m'en dit pas plus, je n'ai jamais entendu ce terme-là.... Chus-tu épaisse, hein !




raaaaaalalalalalala faut tout leur expliquer à ces jeunes de maintenant !




> Baiser florentin. Baiser amoureux mettant en contact lèvres et langues. Nous aurons des baisers florentins sans le dire (APOLL., Alcools, 1913, p. 93).


----------



## RobInAustin

"Baiser florentin. Baiser amoureux mettant en contact lèvres et langues. Nous aurons des baisers florentins sans le dire (APOLL., Alcools, 1913, p. 93)."

LOL, en anglais, on dit pour la meme chose "French kiss"!!!


----------



## LV4-26

Je ne connaissais pas.
- _Ils échangèrent un baiser florentin_
C'est quand même nettement plus joli que :
- _Ils ont mis la langue._


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> raaaaaalalalalalala faut tout leur expliquer à ces jeunes de maintenant !


 
Fetchez tu n'es qu'une vile flatteuse... menteuse.... mais diplomate... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tiens pour la peine, je le prends comme un compliment.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et merci pour l'explication !


----------



## Jabote

RobInAustin said:
			
		

> "Baiser florentin. Baiser amoureux mettant en contact lèvres et langues. Nous aurons des baisers florentins sans le dire (APOLL., Alcools, 1913, p. 93)."
> 
> LOL, en anglais, on dit pour la meme chose "French kiss"!!!


 
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ! I see, said the blind man ! Tout s'éclaire ! Comme quoi les choses se passent de la même manière partout dans le monde, à Florence comme en France !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et comme quoi aussi il y en a beaucoup qui, comme Monsieur Jourdain, font de la prose sans le savoir.... en l'occurrence moi la première !!!


----------



## fetchezlavache

ça m'a toujours épatée, l'expression 'to french' ou 'french kiss'. comme si nous étions les seuls à embrasser, disons, intimement. 

quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient ?


----------



## Jabote

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> ça m'a toujours épatée, l'expression 'to french' ou 'french kiss'. comme si nous étions les seuls à embrasser, disons, intimement.
> 
> quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient ?


 
surtout quand on sait que ce baiser-là est... florentin !

Ça vient peut-être de l'opinion généralement acceptée que les Français sont des don-juan... et je ne parle pas des Italiens...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait: des don-juan ? Des dons-juan ? Des dons-juans ? Des don-juans


----------



## Agnès E.

> Au fait: des don-juan ? Des dons-juan ? Des dons-juans ? Des don-juans


Perdu ! Des don Juan ou des dons Juans !


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Perdu ! Des don Juan ou des dons Juans !


 
Ben non, pas perdu ! Je demandais, je n'avais pas misé !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cependant la 2e réponse ne me semble pas logique Agnes: si tu mets une majuscule à Juan, c'est que tu lui confères la qualité de nom propre (ce qu'il est au départ, nous sommes bien d'accord). Mais dans ce cas tu ne peux logiquement pas mettre de "s" à la fin.... Il me semble donc que ce devrait être dons Juan, non ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Jabote said:
			
		

> Ben non, pas perdu ! Je demandais, je n'avais pas misé !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cependant la 2e réponse ne me semble pas logique Agnes: si tu mets une majuscule à Juan, c'est que tu lui confères la qualité de nom propre (ce qu'il est au départ, nous sommes bien d'accord). Mais dans ce cas tu ne peux logiquement pas mettre de "s" à la fin.... Il me semble donc que ce devrait être dons Juan, non ?


 
C'est ce que je me disais, d'où mon plongeon immédiat dans les pages du Petit Robert, où je trouvai, page 758 :

DON JUAN - 1814 Personnage de théâtre espagnol devenu le type du séducteur - Séducteur sans scrupule. _Jouer les don Juan (ou les dons Juans)._

Etonnant, non ?


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> C'est ce que je me disais, d'où mon plongeon immédiat dans les pages du Petit Robert, où je trouvai, page 758 :
> 
> DON JUAN - 1814 Personnage de théâtre espagnol devenu le type du séducteur - Séducteur sans scrupule. _Jouer les don Juan (ou les dons Juans)._
> 
> Etonnant, non ?


 
Ah ben là ! Un peu, mon n'veu ! Merci !

mais c'est pas logique quand même...


----------



## Agnès E.

Conservons donc en mémoire qu'il vaut mieux conserver invariable un nom propre passé au statut de nom commun. Ce n'est pas faux, et on est sûr de ne pas faire d'erreur !! 

Je suis entièrement d'accord sur le manque de logique du français. D'où l'intérêt de ce forum !


----------



## Jabote

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Conservons donc en mémoire qu'il vaut mieux conserver invariable un nom propre passé au statut de nom commun. Ce n'est pas faux, et on est sûr de ne pas faire d'erreur !!


 
Right on !


----------

